# Goose will not leave a circle made of white chalk



## cih1355 (May 20, 2009)

In one of John MacArthur's commentaries, he says that if you were to use a piece of white chalk to draw a circle around a goose, then that goose would not leave the circle because it would be afraid of crossing a white mark. Is this true? If so, why would a goose be afraid of crossing a white mark?


----------



## OPC'n (May 20, 2009)

hahaha......I needed a good laugh before going to bed!


----------



## Pergamum (May 20, 2009)

One of the dangers in using analogies from nature if you're a city boy.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 20, 2009)

I've raised geese, they are the most efficient early warning systems you can own. I've sneaked past sleeping dogs before but NO ONE sneaks past a goose. 

A goose won't cross a chalk line? Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
They'll ignore everything to get to you and bite your ankles.

Pergy is right of course.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 20, 2009)

Old wives' tale. A poisonous snake won't cross a rope made of horse hair or the hair of a maiden either. 

-----Added 5/20/2009 at 08:42:58 EST-----



> I've raised geese, they are the most efficient early warning systems you can own. I've sneaked past sleeping dogs before but NO ONE sneaks past a goose.



That's the truth! Guinea Fowl are also great early warning systems.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 20, 2009)

I have heard that ANTs won't cross a chalk line or a salt line and neither will evil spirits. The only chalk line prohibition that I know works is that the Detroit Lions won't cross a chalk line if the end zone is on the other side.


----------



## CDM (May 20, 2009)

Reason # 1,023 of why I will pass on a MacArthur commentary for another.


----------



## py3ak (May 20, 2009)

I have verified that at least some kinds of ants won't cross a citrus circle.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 20, 2009)

> I have heard that ANTs won't cross a chalk line or a salt line and neither will evil spirits. The only chalk line prohibition that I know works is that the Detroit Lions won't cross a chalk line if the end zone is on the other side.





And this from a non-sports type.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 20, 2009)

I've heard that a thug won't cross my threshold when I've got a shotgun pointed at him. Old wives' tale?


----------

